# Yeast Sugar and Alcohol



## Poorboy (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a recipe for a chokecherry desert wine . It says ta use Montrachet or Premier Curve yeast. The Montrachet says it tolerates alcohol to13% , Premier Curve says 18%. The recipe calls for 2lbs sugar and 11 oz frozen Apple/Cherry juice. I am not looking for a high alcohol wine just a sweet or semi-sweet easy drinking wine. which yeast would be best for this recipe? Or is there some other yeast that may work better with this.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 9, 2009)

Use either. Adjust your starting gravity to what alcohol level you want in the end. Ferment to dry, stabilize and then back sweeten to your desired taste. It's that easy!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2009)

I concur!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 9, 2009)

I third that!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2009)

I 4th that.


----------

